# Women at Work - WW2



## Pong (Dec 23, 2009)

Here are some very interesting photos I got off a website (Shorpy) showing how women played a vital role in the assembly of aircraft and other war material during the Second World War.
































I think that's enough. Enjoy. 



-Arlo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2009)

Very cool Arlo, thanks for posting!

Say, now that you have survived the monsoons and flooding, you don't live near the active volcano do you?


----------



## Pong (Dec 24, 2009)

Thankfully, no. I'm trapped in the city, trapped in the filth of Manila. Though I hope the people in the provinces are O.K.

-Arlo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2009)

GOOD!


----------



## JP Vieira (Dec 24, 2009)

Very interesting photos: Thanks


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Arlo. Obviously specially posed compositions, but what beautiful quality. Can't beat good old Kodachrome - although they could be Ektachrome 4x5 inch plates.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Pong.


Wheels


----------



## v2 (Jan 8, 2010)

a few B/W pics...


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 8, 2010)

Cool pics, V2. I especially like the one of the B-26 (?) nose sections being polished. 
Derek


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2010)

During WW-II my Mother worked for The Bethlehem Shipyard, at Sparrow's Point, Md. She was a burner/welder
and worked mostly on new construction. I don't recall her mentioning anything bigger than a destroyer, but I
know she worked her butt off. A lot of the workers in her crew were females.

Wonder where that last photo was taken. The gal on the extreme left looks like my Mom !!

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2010)

Now that would be cool!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 9, 2010)

My mom worked in a town built for the war called Ajax all the streets in the town are named for the crew of HMS Ajax from the Battle of the River Plate . She was making 25lb cannon shells


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 10, 2010)

That would be extremely cool Charles.


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Jan 10, 2010)

Very interesting photos v2, thanks.


----------



## v2 (Jan 11, 2010)

...


----------



## Pong (Jan 12, 2010)

More great ones, v2.

-Arlo


----------

